# top ten in korean



## The Nerd (Oct 14, 2005)

What were the top ten aircraft in the korean war?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 14, 2005)

Open up a book and find out... Better yet...........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 14, 2005)

In My Opion though...

F-86
MiG-15
F-94
S-55
F9F
A1D Skyraider
A3D Skynight
F4U-5N
F-84
L-19


----------



## Glider (Oct 14, 2005)

The only change I would make is to swap the F84 for the Meteor for ground attack.


----------



## The Nerd (Oct 15, 2005)

thanks alot


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)

Glider said:


> The only change I would make is to swap the F84 for the Meteor for ground attack.



I was thinking about that - I chose the F-84 because I felt it was a little more advanced than the Meteor. I also read accounts of Russian Korean War Vets who gave the F-84 commendable marks....


----------



## Glider (Oct 15, 2005)

True and understandable. However in those hot and high conditions the extra power must help when carrying a heavy load.
Book figures in ideal conditions often bare little resembalance to reality in places like Korea. None of the early jets could be said to have a abundance of power and the extra thrust would have been welcome.

They both carried around 2000ib bombs but I would prefer the 4 x 20 compared to the 6 x HMG.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 15, 2005)

Glider said:


> .They both carried around 2000ib bombs but I would prefer the 4 x 20 compared to the 6 x HMG.



Agree - especially for ground attack or for dealing with a Mig.


----------



## jrk (Oct 17, 2005)

wheres the p-51 and sea fury?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2005)

jrk said:


> wheres the p-51 and sea fury?



Although the did well in Korea, both obsolete - the F4U and AD flew more missions, delivered more ordanance and were a lot more robust....


----------



## jrk (Oct 17, 2005)

thats a dashed bad show flyboy


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 17, 2005)

jrk said:


> thats a dashed bad show flyboy



I gotta call it as I see it - the AD could carry 2x it's weight in ordenance - The F4U, despite being a WW2 holdover was employed in ground attack and as a nightfighter and accounted for several kills....


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2005)

What was a S-55?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 18, 2005)

syscom3 said:


> What was a S-55?



Sikorsky S-55 - a helicopter - it was the Chinook of the Korean War


----------



## Glider (Oct 18, 2005)

Known in the UK as the Whirlwind


----------

